# RS6 smoked and white taillights



## Momentum Tuning (Nov 16, 2002)

Momentum Tuning is pleased to announce will be stocking smoked and white taillights for the RS6.
The price is $275 for a pair.


















_Modified by Momentum Tuning at 12:00 PM 2-18-2004_


----------



## Momentum Tuning (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: RS6 smoked and white taillights (Momentum Tuning)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: RS6 smoked and white taillights (Momentum Tuning)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif those are terrifyingly ugly


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: RS6 smoked and white taillights (20psirabbit)*

Yes, those clear tail lights are horrifying


----------

